# El Pescador



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

My wife and I, along with 2 other couples, are going to El Pescador for 6 nights. 
We are looking into the best time of year to go. If anyone has been, what is the best time of year to go?

From there website, it looks like any time of year is good and the temp doesn't vary much. But it does look like it can be pretty windy. 

Any advice or opinions are welcome!


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Just a heads up, we went Ambergris Caye last May and the seaweed was so bad you couldn't sit on the beach. The ladies that were not fishing were pretty disappointed.


----------



## flyslinger (Feb 7, 2019)

There is no 'bad' time for Ambergis, the bones and permit are always there. Yes the seaweed can be a problem but splashing around in the surf is not the big attraction there. No surf. I have had more good days (calm winds and not raining) in May and October.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

We went in November and had 1 legit nice day, every other was clouds and wind, I go to BZE often for work and it all ways seems that way to me. I would do some serious weather research about what time of year is best.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

A lot depends on what your group wants to do. Are all six of you fishing? Then the answer is easy, just go and have a great time. I was there this past Thanksgiving. This was my fourth time in Belize and third at El Pescador but it had been a while since I was there. The current management is running a great show and go out of their way to help you have a good time.

My wife who had never caught a fish in her life caught fish and really enjoyed her days on the boat. She caught snook, bonefish and 4 different types of snapper in her two days of fishing. If your wives don’t or have not fished, encourage them to do so and let the lodge know they may have a beginner on their hands. They know what to do if you give them notice to have some spinning gear and bait ready.

El Pescador has 3 pools on its small property and a super attentive staff. If laying out by a lovely pool in nice weather isn’t enough there is also massage on site and yoga down the road a short piece. And golf carts to drive into town and a canoe or kayak and paddle boards. And go snorkling! I personally could not spend 6 days laying around anywhere ever but if some of your party have a desire for that its a pretty deluxe place to do it.

One of our fishing days was pretty stormy with about half the boats not going out. When asked if we really wanted to go out, I let the lodge have a simple answer which was - if I’m paying to fish we were fishing as long as it was not a safety issue. We fished and the guide did a great job of finding some slightly calmer spots. Also did some downwind chuck and duck so it wasn’t all pretty but we fished hard and caught some fish. That day included a boat ride up to the park at the north end of the island which is not to be missed. Really turned out to be a fine day and caught a bunch of fish.

If you’re worried about casting in the wind, just practice up some. Know that the guides at El Pescador know how to deal with wind and will get you into some shelter. It might still be tough but its also great fun to be out there. The lodge offers afternoon casting lessons too so if you’re fishing for a whole week you have a good chance to become a better caster.

As far as time of year, I don’t think it matters that much. When we were there the fishing was good, with one guest boating a 140-150 pound tarpon. If you are focusing on a particular species, follow the lodge’s advice. Otherwise go when its good to get away from home or maybe check to see if they have a deal on off-season trips and go then. It seems to me that high season might be when guests want to get out of the cold at home as much as anything.

Have fun!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info! That was really helpful. 
My wife is a schoolteacher, so It looks like July or August might be the time we go.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Icroc said:


> My wife is a schoolteacher, so It looks like July or August might be the time we go.


 that's one reason I like September, school starts and a few less people out and about.

Never know what you can run across around Ambergis Cay


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

El Pescador is good if you are mainly fishing and want all meals taken care of. It is pretty far from town, so it all comes down to what you and the other couples want to do. I've been there before, but each time I've returned I've stayed just outside of town where I can easily get there. I've booked directly with guides for fishing. It allows my wife and other friends to visit town and gives more variety for food. But again, if you want an all inclusive feel, El Pescador is the best spot for that.

And the seagrass is bad everywhere in Belize, not just AC. It hit all down the coast, coming from the east and blown to shore by the easterly winds. And don't worry about the winds, it can work for you as well when fishing. Look for lobster fest season in June, that is a fun time to go.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Really helpful report, guys - hoping to do some fly fishing travel in the next few years - I'm going to initiate a separate thread inquiring about Turks and Caicos/Beyond the Blue - any feedback on that lodge or other "dream trips" might be fun and would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Go to the Yucatan, we went to Punta Allen. Hands down best trip I have taken.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

My friend Rob Woodruff and his wife Jenny are running El Pescador these days. They'll take good care of you.

Rob used to split his time between guiding for bass on the fly on Lake Fork and other East Texas lakes and the Lower Mountain Fork in Oklahoma and Jenny guided on the LMF as well. Both are good people and well-respected guides. I believe Rob & Jenny made the move once both his girls were out of HS and into college.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

+1 for Rob and Jenny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2019)

My son and I have fished El Pescador with great success. We went in the early Spring but fishing is pretty consistent year round. Late summer is better for bigger tarpon. If you can get Emir as your guide I highly recommend him. Are you booking through a travel service? If not, call Cameron Davenport at Yellow Dog Flyfishing- 888-777-5060. He can get you set up and probably save you money or at least make planning less stressful!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

It looks like we are going to go in mid February of next year. My wife has winter break during this time and it gives us a chance to save some coin. It also puts use there at the tail end of lobster season. Have you guys been during this month?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Free time in the summer...
One of my favorite non tropical trips
has been where your flown in/drop off to a back country cabin on a lake in Alaska. The lake, the river feeding it and it's out flow are "fishable ". The cabin we go to has hot water/shower etc.. The scenery is breath taking, there's a chance to see some really cool animals besides catching fish till your arm wants to fall off 
Then after a few days get moved to the main lodge where you get your own cabin a few seconds walk from the lodge. Food is first class served in a dining room with fellow guests. Being a decadent American I kinda liked being driven from my front door to the river, choice of lunch at the river or lodge. This particular outfit has one "guide" helper for each cabin so if your inclined to have someone to unhook your fish, tie your line, tell you where to cast you can have that too.


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

I think the El Pescador lodge is good choice for couples, especially if you are wanting to introduce someone new to saltwater flyfishing. The lodge is nice, the food is very good. They bar is fantastic. They guides are happy to take you out to the dollar bonefish flat and everyone will catch a dollar sized bonefish. Kayaking in the Lagoon was amazing. I caught several bonefish on my own wading and kayaking behind the lodge.
If you are serious about flyfishing then do your research on which guides to request. Don't just show up expecting to get a great guide. The best ones are reserved by repeat clients. I think the El Pescado lodge enjoys a steady stream of anglers coming in from orvis and yellowdog. To be honest, this has lowered the incentive for the some of the guides to work hard. I was disappointed with the guide we got. If I return to Ambergris, I will probably book an independent guide after doing alot more research.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I've had fantastic experience at el pescador. Booked through David Leake @ Tailwatersflyfishing.com - fantastic attention to details and he selected the guides before I ever showed up. The set up is pretty perfect - DIY at the lagoon or walking "secret beach" and guides who know the train well enough to find you fish regardless of wind/weather. 
Not a bad time to go. There are potential weather challenges year round - I've mostly been in the winter which is great but the occasional cold front can push through with high winds and temp drops.


----------



## Blair Bailey (Mar 28, 2018)

My friend and I went the first week in February this year. First let me echo what many have said about the staff and service, they are outstanding. Rob and Jenny run a fantastic operation. Isa will do more to help you with casting than anyone I have ever seen. My friend and I are not top notch caster’s but we fished hard everyday and had a good guide. I’ve done quite a number of guided trips, and felt we were well served in that department. 

Now the bad news, we didn’t catch many fish. Do some research on the fish kill that occurred in 2018. I spoke with others at the lodge who had come multiple times, and the general consensus was that there were far fewer fish. Only one bone we caught came near 2lbs, the others were all around a pound. We didn’t even see any Tarpon, but I had shots on a school of Permit we stalked two days in a row. I saw one Snook, and we caught some small Jacks. In three days, the total the two of us caught combined was around 12-15 fish each. To be absolutely transparent, the sight fishing was compromised by cloudy skies each day. But not enough to justify the low numbers of fish.

We spent all three days in the park on the Northern end of AC, but of the probably 25 anglers there, who fished all over, the reports were the same. 

The kill was caused by low oxygen, that was caused by the Sargassum Grass, aka seaweed, that many referred to. Our guide was great, the staff was great, the casting instruction was world class, the accommodations were nice, the food was good, the bar...the bar was really great.

But until the fish rebound, we won’t be going back. But when they do, this is a great place to enjoy a few days away from home.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

We took our first "El-P" trip over Thanksgiving week as well. The staff was great, food was awesome and we really enjoyed our guide, Junior. Weather wasn't the greatest, really didn't see that many fish. Mostly smallish bones. One couple at the lodge said it was their slowest fishing in 25 years at the lodge. We were somewhat surprised at the amount of pressure in the area. With that said, would go back to El Pescador, but may hit a few other spots first. You will have a great time regardless!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ve been to El Pescador in April and June and this year going in July. I like the months before school is out because the lines at customs and immigration are shorter, but seems like the late summer may be better for tarpon. The staff there is great and the fishery has some variety. It is a good spot for novice fly fishers because the bonefish, though small, are numerous. The tarpon and permit are just as challenging as anywhere.


----------



## Sardina (Feb 16, 2019)

Wife and I stayed there for a long week at Christmas last year. Lodge itself is very nice, and staff was very friendly and attentive as described. Had a couple days of tougher conditions due to weather, but overall had a great time. Managed a couple tarpon, several snook, and lots of bonefish up to 3-4 lbs. Had several permit shots, but no luck. I would definitely second giving Cameron at Yellow Dog a call to get the trip set up the way you like. He had me situated with a great guide, Cesar, who really put in the effort to make it a good trip. Going back in June ‘20 to target migratory tarpon. Here are a few pics from the trip in December:


----------

